# Itchy eyes



## natandcats (Mar 10, 2010)

Our cat seems to have very sore eyes and the skin above them and the outer corners of the eyes look very red, I think this is due to her rubbing them. They seemed ok until today when we noticed the raw skin. Both eyes are affected and there doesn't seem to be any discharge. She seems happy enough and otherwise well.

Any ideas?

Nat


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

Sounds like a case of conjunctivitis, aka inflammation of the eye membranes, to me. 

You'll need to take your cat to the vet to make sure that it isn't an ulcer (which I doubt it is, esp in both eyes, but you can never be sure). Your vet can prescribe an antibiotic ointment (probably tetracycline) which you'll have to put in her eyes 3x/day for ~7 days. 

My cat has had this twice and both times it's cleared up just fine with no problems, but it does need to be treated before the infection spreads to another area of the body.


----------



## natandcats (Mar 10, 2010)

I did think of conjunctivitus (as I've had that myself) but I thought that usually affected one eye first, not both at once. After reading up on it there seem to be several different causes so I guess it could affect both at once. I'll see how she is in the morning and make an appointment with a vet.

Thanks for the reply 
Nat


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

Usually it does effect one eye at a time initially, but because cats don't understand the concept of spreading germs, they rub and rub their irritated eye and the infection quickly spreads to the other eye because of this.


----------



## natandcats (Mar 10, 2010)

That makes sense, thanks again.

Nat


----------



## natandcats (Mar 10, 2010)

An update - we took her to a vet who confirmed it was conjunctivitus and gave us some antibiotic eye drops (I'm not sure these are doing anything as they're effective against bacteria and as far as I know most cases of conjunctivitis are viral, obviously they'll protect against secondary infections though).

Our cat is really not happy about being forcibly held down and made to suffer having liquid dropped in her eyes. She is absolutely petrified and we all feel terrible about torturing her twice a day. She tries to wriggle free or fight her way out and cries all the way through, poor thing. We try to treat her straight afterwards and fuss over her.

Her eyes seem a bit better but not 100% yet, I think she's stopped scratching them for now though.


----------

